# Happy Birthday Ben



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

I know no1 probably cares but anyway.....

Just wanted to say Happy Birthday to my beautiful syrian boy Ben He is 1 today (28th). Instead of slowing down in his old age,he has speeded up lol. Where he gets his energy from il never know :laugh: He's such a cheeky lil guy, I just cant believe how fast time has gone.

*Ben*

















I think he has enjoyed his day so far even tho he doesnt know any different lol bless him.

Happy birthday baby xxxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2009)

*Aww hes is gorgeous and of course we care!  Great pictures also*

*Happy birthday Ben
xx*


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

happy birthday little ben from your aunty tinky and all your cousin hams


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

happy birthday ben!!!!


----------



## dipdog (Jan 24, 2009)

happy birthday ben love the second piccie x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Happy birthday Ben from me, Buffy,Angel, Willow, Cordelia and Spike, Angel thinks your very very nice .


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

Happy Birthday to you, 
happy birthday to you, 
happy birthday dear BEEEENNNNN !!!!
happy birthday to youuuuu 

hipp hipp horray 
hipp hipp horray 
hipp hipp horray 

its bens birthday today !!!! 



hes one gorgous hammie, and my daisey likes him also, but no more men for her


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

He looks like he's enjoying the crisps.. yum! 

Happy birthday... :thumbup:


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

Ben says thankyou everyone

Think he's loving all the female attention too:blush2:


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

He is gorgeous. He would make a nice little husband for my Bella.
Happy Birthday Ben


----------



## analog_s1_t5 (Jul 31, 2009)

happy birthday ben!!!! :blushing::blushing:

plz click here


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Happy birthday Ben!..


----------

